# nursing arowana back to good heath



## fishy-fishy-fishy (Jan 15, 2011)

I resently rescued a arowana from a bad environment andhes in pretty rough shape. I have him in my 75 gallon with a jack dempsey. So far they have been staying as far away from each other as they can and I know a 75 is a bit to small for him but my 125 was just set up last weekend and I don't have a filter that can handle that tank right now. Iam soaking night crawlers and silver sides in zoe vitamins but I was woundering if their is more I can do for him to help as mush as possible. Mabey some melafix?


----------



## fishy-fishy-fishy (Jan 15, 2011)

Will post a pic soon as I get home


----------



## fishy-fishy-fishy (Jan 15, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fishy-fishy-fishy (Jan 15, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is rough shape, keep up the good foods, and plenty of clean water should help a lot. watch for fungus or anything else.


----------



## fishy-fishy-fishy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks. Any parisites I should watch out for? What about adding melafix?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right now I would just use the food and clean water.he looks in rough but doesnt look diseased.Sometimes it just takes good food,clean water,time and love for them to pull through.Good luck with him,hes a cute fellow.

Shame all the disrespect these poor fish go through.

As for parasites,look out for ich as it likes to take advantage of a fish whos stressed.Gill flukes and camanellus worms too.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Just watch out for ich because he's probably really stressed right now, but I would suggest just keeping your water clean and to keep feeding him the good food. all melafix really does is speed up the fin growth, but it will always naturally grow back on it's own


----------



## fishy-fishy-fishy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks all. I hope I can help him he sure is mesmerizeing to watch


----------

